
Show HN: Gridsome + Shopify = Gridsomify, an easy headless ecommerce solution - herve76
Today I am launching my new startup at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gridsomify.com<p>We provide headless Shopify store setup and deployment services using the JAMstack framework Gridsome.<p>This means you get the best of Shopify&#x27;s back office admin, but you no longer use themes hosted within your Shopify store.<p>We offer 50% discount for all HN readers, simply use the discount code HN.
======
papertokyo
I'm seeing this kind of stack a lot these days. Never seen someone use
Gridsome though...what made you choose that over Nuxt? Was it the full static
build support and built-in GraphQL layer for interfacing directly with
Shopify's Storefront API?

~~~
herve76
Yes the GraphQL Data Layer is super useful to connect to external APIs.
Nuxt.js is more used for more complex apps than simple and light headless
ecommerce stores.

------
herve76
Gridsome + Shopify = [https://gridsomify.com](https://gridsomify.com)

